# KLARUS RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight/Review+HD close up Video



## FlashLion (Nov 9, 2012)

Small,very bright,efficient and great looking.What more we need from a flashlight?
To charge it easily everywhere and anytime we need.No external chargers,no need of high voltage power supply.
This is the Klarus RS16-The smallest rechargeable flashlight which can be charge from any USB port,anytime when needed.
Klarus RS11 was the first rechargeable flashlight from Klarus equipped with an integrated charging circuit and uses magnetic self-locating charging point for connection by special usb cable K1-D5.This type of connection saves space in the flashlight and is easier to connect and disconnect it and provides excellent water proofing.Charging is easy and convenient.
Klarus RS16 uses the same magtetic connector and USB cable.
As always in every new model flashlight,Klarus presents a few new features that improve the functionality of the flashlight.
The most important for a flashaholic is the LED type.Here the LED is one of the latest Cree emitters with high efficiency-Cree XP-G2 LED.The light from it is clear white,no greenish,no yellowish tint.Compared to all my XM-L T6/U2 flashlights the light from the XM-L LED looks greenish or yellowish.The old XP-G R5 is also very greenish tint.
The second new thing is the pocket clip.It has a very good shape and the way of attaching is much better than the previous models.It is sturdy and securely attached.It's difficult to detach it accidentally(nearly impossible).
Another novelty of the model is the switch.RS16 uses a single,side switch for turn on/off and changing modes.The UI is simple-High,Medium and Low with mode memory.There is only one flashing mode and it can be activated with a quick double click.No two switches,no rotating the head. Everything is accessible with one hand-quickly and easily. The UI is very convenient and easy to remember.
The switch in Klarus RS16 is electronic with short movement and is easy and pleasant to use.As opposed to Klarus RS11 the rubber switch cap is not bulging and that protects against accidental switching.The rubber button is well sized and comfortable and easy to press with fingers.Something that I like is that there's no click sound.Using the flashlight is very quiet.I don't like the 'clicky' sound in the silence.








* Like all recent models from Klarus the body color is beautiful matt dark grey.The anodizing is excellent everywhere at the body and is pleasent for eyes to watch it and hands to touch it.The body shape helps for excellent grip,it's a very handy flashlight.No sharp edges.There is knurling at the tail-it is excellent made.
There are cooling fins at the head and as at the other models the fins help a lot for heat dissipation.Klarus RS16 follows the design of the other Klarus lights and uses stainless steel detachable bezel to protect the glass lens and the front of the head.The bezel looks aggressive but is not sharp.

The pocket clip-I compared the clips of the XT11 and the RS16 and I can say-the RS16's clip is different shape and attached differently.It is very firmly attached,gripped in special channel and is hard to remove it.*:thumbsup:


















*Specifications from the manufacturer(website):*
*1. CREE XP-G2 LED with a lifespan of up to 50,000 hours
2. Lighting modes: 
 A. 320 ANSI lumens (1.1 hrs) -- 70 lumens (4.6 hrs) -- 7 lumens (68 hrs) 
 B. Variable frequency strobe: 320 lumens (2.2 hrs)
3. Working Voltage: 3.0V - 8.4V
4. Battery: 1x 16340, only Li-ion 16340 battery with PCB protection – using unprotected batteries may be hazardous to the user and cause damage to the flashlight. (CR123A battery can be used, but cannot be recharged)
5. Charging: 
 A. Input: 5V/500 mA MAX
 B. Output: 4.2V/500 mA MAX
 C. Charging time: Decided by battery capacity. 
D. Formula is: Charging time = (battery capacity/500 mA) + 0.5 hrs
6. Body color: Gun Metal Grey
7. Reflector: Small textured reflector 
8. Lens: Toughened ultra-clear glass
9. Dimensions: 104.5mm (Length) x 24 mm (Head) x 26.4mm (Body)
10. Net weight: 90g (Excluding battery)
Uses a USB interface chargeable design, so you can charge in the home, office, airport, vehicle, etc. Basically, anywhere that has a USB interface. You can also remove the battery and charge separately or even use CR123A batteries (but do not charge CR123A batteries). Any 16340 rechargeable battery with PCB protection can be used.Reverse polarity protection circuit protects against incorrect insertion of batteries.IPX-8 rated.*
*
The RS16 comes with all needed basic accessories-holster,pocket clip,lanyard,two spare O-rings,split ring,USB charging cable.*




*Good sturdy holster,but looks like it is small for this flashlight.*




*The pocket clip
*





*The RS16 comes with 16340 Li-Ion protected battery packed in a plastic box.*




*The battery tube is thick because it is of two layers.It's needed for the charging design.All is well sized and the protected battery fits well.*











*The screw threads are square-cut with smooth screwing.Single O-ring for sealing.*




*The charging connector looks interesting.No 'reverse' voltage at the contacts.It is waterproof IPX-8 rated.*







*On the back we can see only the charging magnetic self-locating point.thanks to this the RS16 can tail stand for using in candle mode.Around the magnet is placed transparent ring which glows when charging the battery.Charging-Red light;Charged-Green light.
There are two loops for attaching the wrist strap.*









*Length of the cord 1.2m(47.2 inches)*





 








*The reflector is textured aluminum and gives a very smooth and useful beam.It's pretty deep for flashlight **this size.*








*This is my first XP-G2 light and I really like it.No greenish tint.
The LED is well centered.The anti reflective coated and toughened glass lens is absolutely clean and clear.*











*The beam of the RS16 is floody with smooth transition from hotspot to spill.This is very useful light for EDC flashlight.It has sufficient throw for everyday use.
**The light from XP-G2 LED is cool white and in normal use looks clear white without tint.
I am not sure about the lumen output,I can't measure it,but it's bright.
High lighting mode 320lm is bright enough for normal everyday use.
Medium mode is very useful when long runtime is needed and for candle mode.I use it mostly.
Low is good for using in full darkness and **has more throw** compared to Low mode on the XT11.

Klarus RS16 uses a 1,57 KHz PWM for changing the different light levels.The PWM is not detectable in High lighting mode.In Medium and Low can be detected in certain cases as lighting a PC Fan.Thanks to the PWM the light in all brightness levels is the same color,no tint change from High 320Lm to Low 7Lm. PWM is needed also for the UI to works with just one switch.
After 3 minutes in High mode the driver makes a step down to 1/4 less light output to protect the LED from overheating **and to improve the runtime. 
The light output is very well regulated and I see no big visible difference when the battery power depletes.
*




*-UI-
The UI is simple-Three lighting modes with mode memory and one flashing mode(variable frequency strobe)
Press the switch for short to activate momentary ON.
Press for more than 0.6 of a second for constant ON.
When the light is ON,press and hold to change mode-High,Medium,Low.
Press the switch to turn the light OFF.
For strobe-fast double click from any mode or from OFF.
Press the switch to turn the strobe OFF.
Memory function-When the light is ON for more than 3 sec,the mode will be memorized.

*3 seconds is a long time,but not a deal breaker.




*Beamshots on a not so white wallpaper. 
4m distance*








*1m distance*








*Detachable stainless steel strike bezel.
The bezel is detachable,but it holds the glass lens and the reflector and removing it is not recommended.
*












*Click on the pics to see them full size.*
*In my medium size hand.Excellent grip and good feeling in hand.Not too heavy.*


 



*With the big boys*




*Conclusion:
I am very pleased with this flashlight so far.I use it everyday.Excellent design,excellent quality,bright enough,good functionality.The flashlight comes with all needed to start using it immediately.The way of charging gives convenience and saves time.I like that no need to remove the battery every time when needs to be charged.
It's pleasure to use it.
For cons I can point the 3 sec memory mode and the magnet in the tail cap-It's not removable.It can catch key-chain or other metal objects. *

*Watch my HD Video review to see the UI and All details in High Quality Macro Mode *:thumbsup:

*-Gallery-*













Thanks for reading! Any questions are welcome!


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight-Review in progress*

Looks good, keen to read the full review when done.

Although purely observational...

-clip is wonky
-switch boot would appear to be upside down
-and it looks big for a 1xRCR light (probably due to the charging mech??)


Keen to see how it performs though and I'm not overly familiar with their new UI.

Thanks.


----------



## FlashLion (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight-Review in progress*



Chicken Drumstick said:


> Looks good, keen to read the full review when done.
> 
> Although purely observational...
> 
> ...


I have it in a week,it's my EDC and I am very pleased with it.The clip is sturdy and very well attached.I'm not afraid of pop off.
It's big for a 1XCR123A light because of the charging electronics in the tail.
The RS16 comes with all needed to start using it-a 16340 battery,charging cable and thanks to the integrated charging circuit no need to think about buying charger or battery.That's excellent for non flashaholics.
Here is a short video preview:


----------



## tobrien (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight-Review in progress*

great work so far! so is that an LED color ring for charge status? nice!


----------



## gopajti (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight-Review in progress*

thanks, one question, pwm flickering?? visible or not?


----------



## TweakMDS (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight-Review in progress*

Great looking light. I like the idea of a pocket-sized rechargeable light a lot. Especially if it has a very high turbo mode as I know 16340's can deliver. However, I'd prefer to see a regular USB port in it with a screw-on cap or a rubber gasket-plug for weather sealing. I'm totally going to forget a cable like that at work or home when I need it at home or work 
However, this light inspired me to look for something that does fit that bill. Any other 16340 lights with a usb charge option around?


----------



## FlashLion (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight-Review in progress*



gopajti said:


> thanks, one question, pwm flickering?? visible or not?


Yes,RS16 uses PWM.In high lighting mode it's not visible.In medium and low can be detected,but it's not so visible as in the XT11.

Edit:More Info
PWM frequency is 1.57KHz.
In XT11 PWM frequency is 1KHz.


----------



## FlashLion (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight-Review in progress*



TweakMDS said:


> Great looking light. I like the idea of a pocket-sized rechargeable light a lot. Especially if it has a very high turbo mode as I know 16340's can deliver. However, I'd prefer to see a regular USB port in it with a screw-on cap or a rubber gasket-plug for weather sealing. I'm totally going to forget a cable like that at work or home when I need it at home or work
> However, this light inspired me to look for something that does fit that bill. Any other 16340 lights with a usb charge option around?


The maximum run time in High mode is just 1.1h( with 16340 650mAh battery).If the lumen output is higher the run time will be too short.
Edit: The protection circuit on the battery cuts out if the current is over 1.3A.


----------



## FlashLion (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight-Review in progress*



tobrien said:


> great work so far! so is that an LED color ring for charge status? nice!


Thanks.Yes that's a transparent ring which glows red when charging and green when charged.I will show it in my long video.Now I'm waiting my PC to render it.:sweat:


----------



## dts71 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight-Review in progress*

Has anyone seen a charging dock from Klarus? It would make so much more sense to put the flashlight into and grab it from the dock.
(Given that the charging mechanism turns off completely and doesn't trickle charge)


----------



## FlashLion (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight-Review in progress*



dts71 said:


> Has anyone seen a charging dock from Klarus? It would make so much more sense to put the flashlight into and grab it from the dock.
> (Given that the charging mechanism turns off completely and doesn't trickle charge)


Klarus flashlights use only magnetic self-locating connection.The purpose of designers from klarus is to make something new,innovative and different of that on the others.Klarus XT series flashlights use patented dual-switch button design.Check out all their lights to see more.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight-Review in progress*

The Klarus RS series is exactly what Nitecore should have done with their explorer lights. Nitecore, take note!


----------



## dts71 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight-Review in progress*



flashlion said:


> Klarus flashlights use only magnetic self-locating connection.The purpose of designers from klarus is to make something new,innovative and different of that on the others.Klarus XT series flashlights use patented dual-switch button design.Check out all their lights to see more.



Regardless of connector type, I still would like to see a dock for it. Sure a charging dock is not a novelty but still appreciated and available to mobile phone, shaver, toothbrush, screwdriver etc - why not for the RS from Klarus as well? I sent the question to Klarus.
The offered charging cable is still perfect for traveling though.


----------



## FlashLion (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight-Review in progress*



dts71 said:


> Regardless of connector type, I still would like to see a dock for it. Sure a charging dock is not a novelty but still appreciated and available to mobile phone, shaver, toothbrush, screwdriver etc - why not for the RS from Klarus as well? I sent the question to Klarus.
> The offered charging cable is still perfect for traveling though.


The manufacturers can't/don't want to make what we want .I enjoy my flashlights as they are(if I can't open and modify them).Unfortunately there's no ideal flashlight.
Good or bad,the magnetic charging cable is convenient.I use it without thinking for other options for charging.I like that no need to remove the battery every time when needs to be charged,and this is enough for me.


----------



## FlashLion (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight-Review in progress*

*More pictures and Beam shots comparison!

*XR-E Q5 SMO(left),XP-G R5 SMO(right),Klarus RS16 XP-G2(down)

 

*Distance-1meter: 1/4,F=6.8,ISO 50
**left to right-1AAA Tank007,1AA XR-E R2,Klarus RS16,XR-E Q5 SMO,XP-G R5 SMO,Klarus RS11,Klarus XT11,52mm SMO+XM-L T6 Thrower *
















 

*XR-E Q5 smooth* VS *RS16 XP-G2 Orange peel*


 

*XP-G R5 Smooth* VS *RS16 XP-G2 Orange peel*


 

*Klarus RS11* *Medium* VS *RS16 High*



*Distance-5 meters: 1/4 sec,F=5.4,ISO 50
**Left to right-1AA XR-E R2 OP,Klarus RS16 OP,XR-E Q5 SMO,XP-G R5 SMO,**Klarus XT11,**Klarus RS11,52mm SMO+XM-L T6 Thrower *


----------



## tobrien (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight-Review in progress*

awesome work as usual, flashlion!


----------



## FlashLion (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight-Review in progress*



tobrien said:


> awesome work as usual, flashlion!


Thanks


----------



## FlashLion (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Klarus RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight-Review in progress*

*Hello
Finally,I had enough free time to make good runtime test.
Below are the results.

This is runtime/brightness photo test-You can see how the brightness changes during the tme.
The animation is made by photos-One picture every five minutes.The second picture shows the brightness after the step down.The black picture is control shot.
*ISO 80,F=3.4,ShSpeed=1/8 Locked :Auto WB Distance=1meter


 

*This is link if you want to watch it as a video with better quality and resolution.

Important info about the battery during the test.
Battery Klarus 16340 650mAH-Charged in the flashlight.
 Voltage at the start ~4.10V -not the maximum possible,so with a fully charged battery(4.2V) the light will last longer! 
Voltage at the end 2.9V
After the end of the test the battery restored its voltage to 3.10V.
Charging time in the flashlight from 3.10V to 4.15V =2hours15min
Charging stops automatically at 4.15V.

Duration of the test 2 hours-this is the maximum for this battery without over discharging.

These are the pictures taken at the start,after step down,30min,60min,90min,120min.
*












*Click on the pics to see them bigger.*

*Uniquefire S10 XR-E R2(full brightness) Vs Klarus RS16 (discharged battery) *


 

*ThruNite Ti XP-E full brightness Vs Klarus RS16 with fully discharged battery at the end of the test. *


 

*The results are very good for a flashlight with 16340 650mAH battery.The brightness is not absolutely constant during the time,but the light is quite useful at any time and lasts long enough.
During the test the flashlight shows no any overheating problem without external cooling at room temperature ~20C.
*


----------



## mooseman (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Klarus RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight-Review in progress*

Hello I'm new to this site however I have been taking advice over the past few months from ye! I invested in a Klarus RS16 last month I purchased a rechargeable battery nitecore rcr123A when I plug in the usb port the touch led turns red, the battery does not charge and remains red. Can anybody enlighten me as to the problem, Thanks


----------



## Badbeams3 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Klarus RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight-Review in progress*

Is it possible the power supply is not putting out enough mha to do the job?


----------



## TweakMDS (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Klarus RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight-Review in progress*



mooseman said:


> Hello I'm new to this site however I have been taking advice over the past few months from ye! I invested in a Klarus RS16 last month I purchased a rechargeable battery nitecore rcr123A when I plug in the usb port the touch led turns red, the battery does not charge and remains red. Can anybody enlighten me as to the problem, Thanks



Try a USB port on the back of your computer (if available). Front USB ports usually run through internal hubs on the motherboard and may not reach the specs of 500mA. I have some external USB harddrives that only work well off the back USB ports and also with a shorter cable.


----------



## holylight (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Klarus RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight-Review in progress*

good review as usual. tyvm


----------



## mooseman (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Klarus RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight-Review in progress*



TweakMDS said:


> Try a USB port on the back of your computer (if available). Front USB ports usually run through internal hubs on the motherboard and may not reach the specs of 500mA. I have some external USB harddrives that only work well off the back USB ports and also with a shorter cable.




Thanks for the help guys, I have attempted everything I have noticed however that the battery is 650mA and the cable is max 500mA so thats the problem I guess, time to get a new battery!! Cheers


----------



## FlashLion (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Klarus RS16 XP-G2 320Lm Rechargeable 16340 Flashlight-Review in progress*



mooseman said:


> Thanks for the help guys, I have attempted everything I have noticed however that the battery is 650mA and the cable is max 500mA so thats the problem I guess, time to get a new battery!! Cheers


Hello mooseman,
Probably you know enough about batteries and charging,but I would remind some basics.
The battery that comes with the flashlight is 650mAh.This means that the battery can provide 650mA current for 1 hour (theoretically).
Most computers use USB2 port with max supported current 500mA.This is the reason for maximum charging current to be selected 500mA.
Higher current will damage the computer mainboard.
How much will be the charging current mainly depends on the charger and sometimes on the power supply if it has no enough power to maintain the maximum that wants the charger.The built in charger in RS16 is limited to 500mA.With this current 16340 battery is fully charged for about 2h15m.
So,a new battery will not help for better charging.


----------



## FlashLion (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello,
I found an interesting information in the user guide for my digital camera.
*Notes about charging with a computer connected*
*• The battery may not charge when:*
*- you use a USB hub*
*- other USB devices are connected to your computer*
*- you connect the cable to the port on the front side of your*
*computer*
*- the USB port of your computer does not support the power output*
*standard (5 V, 500 mA)

Here are a few new beam shots:
Klarus RS16 Vs Klarus XT11 Vs Modded flashlight-26,8mm smooth reflector,XP-G R5 LED,1.4Amp

*







RS16 has a smooth beam,good for use at close distances or when walking.


----------

